# Standing Magnetic Rack



## Pisau (Apr 23, 2022)

I found the magnets on this cheapo bamboo block too strong. Too slappy. It was just sitting there unused. So I put this A-frame thingy together from scrap timber, a few dowels, and a ryoba 





The design was too wobbly on its own, so I put a clamp on the back and counter-sunked the pins so that knife-spines now rest on the plastic rather than on metal. It's pretty solid now. Like so...






I've been using this as a desk stand for new knives.

Hope you like KKF!


----------

